# When do you think Nissan will significantly change the GT-R?



## aadesh63 (Jan 19, 2021)

On wikipedia I noticed this line

Nissan’s VP of global product planning Andy Palmer has confirmed that the current GT-R (R35) will be replaced by 2013

Does this mean that by 2013 the GT-R will have a substantial facelift?

192.168.2.1
192.168.0.1
192.168.1.128


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

That was nearly 8 years ago. The world has moved on, including a facelift in 2017... (as has Andy Palmer!)


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not going to be replaced any time soon.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I keep saying it but will repeat - there was a 6-7 year gap between the 34 and 35. I expect there will be similar tbh, if indeed they do any future version. People more knowledgeable than me think the 35 has 2-3 years left to run.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

^ Exactly this.

I think they'll wring out another 2 years on the subtle updates front to the R35. I really do hope we see a new version R36 but the way things are going I cant see it.......


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I’m basically waiting for a runout model, there’s a few possibilities Like nur perhaps.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Would be fun to see the R35 go out in style (final throw of the dice) with the power and carbon and all the bits we probably all want to see. One with easily 750+hp that takes it back up the performance table and gets people talking and remembering the Skyline and GT-R legacy and the awesome cars they are.


----------

